# Fixed tandem hack



## mickle (18 May 2017)

I threw this gas pipe special together with a pair of cycle speedway wheels and tyres, new chains cables and brake blocks and some random bits from the garage. 












Today fitted a half link chain which allowed be to bypass the chain tension jockey. Also a fixed sprocket! Just need to sort the bars. It's a hoot!


----------



## srw (18 May 2017)

By "hoot" I assume you mean "marriage-wrecker and divorce encourager"?


----------



## winjim (18 May 2017)

Somebody's going to have to explain that braking system to me.


----------



## mickle (18 May 2017)

The front brakes are (since the picture was taken) both activated by the captain's two brake levers. The rear brake is activated by a friction gear lever mounted on the stoker's bars, where the captain can also reach it. It can be left on going down a hill as a 'drag brake' which feels very odd. The two front brakes are bolted to a rather home made looking bracket that allows one to piggy back the other. I nicked it off an old wreck of a tandem trike and it's been waiting for the right project to come along.


----------



## winjim (18 May 2017)

That's even weirder than what's in the photos. So does it need double front brakes just to cope with the sheer mass of the thing or what?


----------



## mickle (19 May 2017)

Three rubbish side pull brakes are better than two rubbish side pull brakes. I dread to think what it must have been like with two brakes, rubber blocks and steel rims.


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2017)

winjim said:


> Somebody's going to have to explain that braking system to me.



Someone is going to have to explain the whole damn thing to me. Fun building it, and all that, but ................just but...........


----------



## Lonestar (19 May 2017)

Looks fine,hope it's ok.


----------

